# 32h vs 36h Rims and hubs



## BigHit888 (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi!

Which rim and hub is better for downhill, a 32 hole or a 36 hole and why?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

all depends on rider ability, and weight and how long you want rim to last

more spokes lead to a stronger rim

but if you don't have a good rim builder then your rims are garbage anyway


----------



## BigHit888 (Aug 13, 2008)

I weigh 172 lbs. Want the wheel to last as long as possible, so the 36 will be better for a stronger wheel?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

BigHit888 said:


> I weigh 172 lbs. Want the wheel to last as long as possible, so the 36 will be better for a stronger wheel?


yes.....wheel builder is critical....cheap and lousy wheel builder and rim can be done in a 2 weeks....I destroyed a rim in 1 day....

make sure spoke tensions are always snug

IMO for DH riding you should use 36 spoke...the reason....more force weight is disbursed between spokes


----------



## PB Matrix (May 22, 2005)

I like 32 H up front, and 36 in the back, just for fun and the slight weight savings. Plus if you are going to case a front wheel, I doubt it matters if it is 32 or 36.


----------



## xterrain (May 6, 2008)

PB Matrix said:


> I like 32 H up front, and 36 in the back, just for fun and the slight weight savings. Plus if you are going to case a front wheel, I doubt it matters if it is 32 or 36.


...cause either way you're eating $hit HARD! :madman:


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

A well built 32h should be fine if you are skilled. If you are big and fat and lack the finesse of an experienced rider, 36h might be a tad better.


----------



## lax30 (Apr 23, 2007)

i vote 32's, got a pair of rev 32's when they frirst came out with the new decals. and ive rocked the hell out of them. learned 360's on em,dh'ed em, and almost daily DJ them now. they ve been on 2 hardtails and 2 fullys and they are still amazing, front is almost as nice as the day it came outta the box and the rear has had minor maintence done to it and has only a slight hop and on tiny tiny flat spot on the rim. im 196 6'2 so im not a small guy at all. get em they rock


----------



## sickspeed16 (Apr 9, 2008)

Go with the outlaws...  :thumbsup:


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

I rock 28spoke deemax on my freeride and 32 revolutions on my dh rig. Plenty for me .The revolutions need a quick easy truing in the last year.


----------



## lax30 (Apr 23, 2007)

sickspeed16 said:


> Go with the outlaws...  :thumbsup:


only if you want to have a hell of a time puttin tires on and off......buddy has emm and jesus they give you hell gettin a tire off


----------



## Captain Snakebite (Aug 17, 2004)

I'm a larger rider @ 220lbs, I use Mavic 823 32-Hole with King Hubs. My Rims have been very strong and never any issues.


----------



## DHRracer (Feb 14, 2004)

BigHit888 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Which rim and hub is better for downhill, a 32 hole or a 36 hole and why?


The number of spokes is only one part of the equation.The rim,hub,spoke type,nipples and wheel builder all play a role.If everything being the same except spoke count,most likley you will never notice the difference.A quality wheel builder will take rider weight,skill,application(XC,DH,Track)performance requirements and cost all in consideration when choosing wheel componets.Depending on hub choice the angle in which the spoke leaves the hub in some casses there can be issues with how the spokes intersect each other.As well as how much material is inline with the spoke from the spoke hole to the edge of the hub flange.That is why a lot of hub makers do not warranty hubs radial laced (non factory built wheels).32 hole is what most shops will carry and is perfectly fine to use.The quality of the hub,rim,spokes and wheel builder are more critical.


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

32 is all you need unless your last name is Bender. Good build is much more important than spoke count. 4 spokes really doesn't make a huge impact given that you already have 32 working for you.


----------

